# Tullies First Show!



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Well we're just back from Weston-Super-Mare and our boys first show. 

There weren't many our Mists but despite being a bit nervous he did us proud earning his first Merit, 3 firsts, a third and a best of breed. OH was very pleased to see all his rosettes on his pen!

We are all pleased to be home after a good day and will do it all again in a couple of weeks


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice one!! We really need to see a photo of him in his pen though!!


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Fair enough


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Well done!!!
What breed is he?


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

He's a Peach Marbled Australian Mist, an assessment breed with the GCCF. The breed needs 15 cats to get 4 merits each to progress to the next level, so we're doing our bit


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is beautiful :001_wub: I looked at the Mists at the Supreme and thought they were gorgeous cats :001_wub: Well done for doing your bit to get the breed recognised :thumbup:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

He's beautiful. I love the Mists!!


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Aww thank you both Lymorelynn and Chiantina :biggrin5:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Fantastic results! Well done!!  He's ever so handsome :001_wub:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Iduna said:


> He's a Peach Marbled Australian Mist, an assessment breed with the GCCF. The breed needs 15 cats to get 4 merits each to progress to the next level, so we're doing our bit


I always like to hunt down the assessment breeds. Always really interesting.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, well done you! What a good result!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

he is gorgeous I love the mists as I had a cuddle with one at the Supreme. If I hadn't of gone to Birmingham to see my new kitten [and stopped off at the Colourpoint show] I would of gone to Weston. When's your next show in the Southwest?


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

We'll be at Reading in a couple of weeks and then poss Kernow in Exeter in March but not show at this point. Thats a decision for a day when we haven't been at a show ... I'm wiped lol

Don't worry I'm sure to post about it, when and wherever it is


----------

